# Control de Persiana



## kuadri (Jun 8, 2018)

Hola,

Aquí les dejo un vídeo donde se explica cómo llevar a cabo el control de una persiana eléctrica mediante bluetooth y Arduino.


----------



## Ingeieedes (Sep 8, 2018)

La verdad que no he programado ni he trabajado con Arduino, pero últimamente veo que desarrollan varias aplicaciones como cercos eléctricos, dómotica, inmótica, control de accesos, automatización de ciertos procesos, etc, etc.

Por lo que me voy a dar un tiempo para ver de que se trata, soy sincero que para mi es mas fácil comprar los equipos listos para instalar que ponerme a desarrollarlo desde cero. Pero bueno es cuestión de gustos de todas maneras muy interesante el video.

Saludos


----------



## kuadri (Nov 21, 2020)

Buenas de nuevo!

Os traigo un nuevo aporte. En este video se explica cómo instalar paso a paso un dispositivo en nuestras persianas motorizadas para poder controlarlas mediante nuestro móvil, tablet, etc.

En el vídeo se explica:
- Funcionamiento del dispositivo Shelly 2.5​- Explicación de las conexiones (esquema eléctrico y realización de las conexiones en la caja de registro)​- Explicación de la configuración una vez instalado​- Uso de la app de Shelly para el control de las persianas​
Espero que le resulte de interés a alguien.


----------

